# What more can i get out of my hardware?



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, i would really like to try out overclocking. Here are my system specs as requested.

I have a 850 WATT Corsair power supply which i purchased not long ago.
System/ RAM details are in the attachments.

--------[ Sensor ]-----------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8716F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)
Chassis Intrusion Detected Yes

Temperatures:
Motherboard 39 °C (102 °F)
CPU 22 °C (72 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 31 °C (88 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 37 °C (99 °F)
Aux 36 °C (97 °F)
GPU 48 °C (118 °F)
MAXTOR STM3160215AS 28 °C (82 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 2136 RPM
Chassis 1860 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.31 V
+2.5 V 1.20 V
+3.3 V 3.34 V
+5 V 4.97 V
+12 V 12.03 V
+5 V Standby 5.00 V
VBAT Battery 3.07 V
Debug Info F 013C 016B 0000 0000 0000
Debug Info T 36 39 22
Debug Info V 52 4B D1 B9 BC 2D 73 (7F)

If any more information is required please let me know .


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

The temperatures in the sensors are a few minutes after playing on a game. 

Where should i go from here?


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

Download EVGA precision tool and use it...


----------



## PhoenixWright (May 25, 2009)

It'll help you overclock your 8500 gt...


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

How much should/ could i overclock it by, does the tool apply the changes on start-up?


----------

